# Bleak House: Τώρα και στα ελληνικά



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Charles Dickens
Ο Ζοφερός Οίκος
Μετάφραση Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ, Εκδόσεις Gutenberg, 2008, Α+Β τόμος, σελ. 1.405, τιμή 60 ευρώ

Από το Κυριακάτικο Βήμα:

Η βικτωριανή καταιγίδα
του ανασταση βιστωνιτη | Κυριακή 30 Νοεμβρίου 2008

Θα το θεωρούσε κανείς αξιοπερίεργο που ενώ όλα τα μεγάλα μυθιστορήματα του Καρόλου Ντίκενς έχουν εκδοθεί στα ελληνικά- και από πολλούς εκδότες- το πιο φιλόδοξο έργο του, Ο Ζοφερός Οίκος, κυκλοφόρησε μόλις πρόσφατα, 138 χρόνια μετά τον θάνατο του συγγραφέα. Δεν το επέτρεπαν ενδεχομένως τα ως τώρα δεδομένα της ελληνικής εκδοτικής αγοράς. Η ελληνική έκδοση του μεγάλου αυτού έργου ξεπερνά τις 1.400 σελίδες και εύλογο ήταν ένας τέτοιος όγκος να τρομάζει τον εκδοτικό κόσμο της χώρας μας ώστε να μην έχει τολμήσει να αναλάβει το ρίσκο. Αλλά η καθυστέρηση τούτη δεν σημαίνει επί της ουσίας και πολλά. Η έκδοση κανενός βιβλίου αυτής της μεγάλης φυσιογνωμίας της ευρωπαϊκής πεζογραφίας δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί γεγονός μεταχρονολογημένο. Ο Ντίκενς είναι ο Ντίκενς, όχι μόνο γιατί τον θαύμαζε ο Ντοστογέφσκι και ο Γκέοργκ Λούκατς τον κατέτασσε μαζί με τον Μπαλζάκ, τον Σταντάλ και τον Τολστόι στους τέσσερις μεγαλύτερους συγγραφείς του ευρωπαϊκού ρεαλισμού. Είναι και επειδή μας αφορά πολύ περισσότερο από διάφορους επεισοδιακούς γραφιάδες της εποχής που θεωρούν τις αφηγήσεις αναλώσιμες, όπως και από εκείνους της άλλης πλευράς για τους οποίους πρωτοτυπία και απήχηση θεωρούνται συγκρουόμενες έννοιες. Ο Ντίκενς ήταν και παραμένει εξαιρετικά πρωτότυπος και άλλο τόσο δημοφιλής. Κι αν για τα διασημότερα έργα του, όπως Ντέιβιντ Κόπερφιλντ, Μεγάλες προσδοκίες ή Ολιβερ Τουίστ, κατηγορήθηκε για αισθηματολογία, στον Ζοφερό Οίκο ούτε καν αυτό μπορεί να του προσάψει κανείς. Επιπλέον η αρχιτεκτονική του βιβλίου, η ατμόσφαιρα, το πλήθος των χαρακτήρων, η ενότητα και η σύνθεση είναι τέτοια που μόνο θαυμασμό προκαλούν στους αναγνώστες, στους κριτικούς και στους μελετητές.

*Υμνοι από τον Μπλουμ*
Ας το πούμε λοιπόν εξαρχής. Ενώ στα υπόλοιπα μυθιστορήματά του ο Ντίκενς επεδίωκε να αφηγηθεί μια συναρπαστική ιστορία με όσο το δυνατόν απλούστερο- και κάποτε συμβατικό- τρόπο, εδώ συμβαίνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Ουδείς κατάφερε από το 1853, όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η δημοσίευση σε 20 συνέχειες του Ζοφερού Οίκου, ως σήμερα να γράψει ένα μυθιστόρημα- και μάλιστα ρεαλιστικό με δύο αφηγητές και σε δύο αφηγηματικούς χρόνους χωρίς το βιβλίο του να είναι κομμένο στα δύο. Δικαίως λοιπόν ο Χάρολντ Μπλουμ στον Δυτικό κανόνα χαρακτηρίζει τον Ζοφερό Οίκο ως το κορυφαίο μυθιστόρημα του Ντίκενς. «Κανένας μυθιστοριογράφος του 19ου αιώνα,ακόμη και ο Τολστόι, δεν ήταν ισχυρότερος του Ντίκενς,ο οποίος συναγωνίζεται τον Τσόσερ και τον Σαίξπηρ με τα λαμπρά επιτεύγματά του» γράφει στο 13ο κεφάλαιο του πολυσυζητημένου βιβλίου του ο Μπλουμ. Και ακόμη: «Ολόκληρο το σύμπαν του Ντίκενς,η φαντασμαγορία του Λονδίνου και το όραμα της Αγγλίας που τον συνέχει,αναδύεται στον “Ζοφερό Οίκο” με μια διαύγεια και συγκίνηση που ξεπερνούν το υπόλοιπο έργο του,πριν και μετά από αυτό». Και δεν διστάζει να αναχθεί στο πολύ προσωπικό επίπεδο και να προσθέσει: «Θα πρέπει να ομολογήσω πως κάθε φορά που ξαναδιαβάζω το μυθιστόρημα κλαίω κι εγώ με την Εσθερ Σάμερσον, και δεν νομίζω πως γίνομαι υπερβολικά συναισθηματικός».

*Ηρωίδα-πρότυπο*
Η Εσθερ Σάμερσον είναι η κεντρική ηρωίδα του Ντίκενς σε τούτο το μυθιστόρημα-ποταμό που η υπόθεσή του εκτυλίσσεται σε 67 κεφάλαια. Είναι ακόμη η αφηγήτρια που μιλάει σε πρώτο πρόσωπο και αναφέρεται στο παρόν. Ο κλασικός παντογνώστης αφηγητής μιλάει για τα όσα συνέβησαν, δηλαδή σε παρελθόντα χρόνο. Γι΄ αυτό και η κριτική παγκοσμίως θεωρεί αξιοθαύμαστο το γεγονός πως ενώ η αφήγηση εκτυλίσσεται σε δύο παράλληλα ρεύματα και δύο αφηγηματικούς χρόνους, η ενότητα του έργου δεν διαταράσσεται σε κανένα σημείο, το ύφος παραμένει ενιαίο κι ωστόσο ούτε στιγμή, όταν μιλάει η Εσθερ, δεν έχουμε την αίσθηση ότι ο συγγραφέας τη χρησιμοποιεί ως αφηγηματικό προσωπείο. Είναι αυθεντική, ζωντανή, παρούσα, μία από τις εκπληκτικότερες ηρωίδες της αγγλόφωνης λογοτεχνίας, μια αντι-Μποβαρύ θα λέγαμε, που κατά παράδοξο τρόπο προλέγει την Ούρσουλα στο Ουράνιο τόξο και την Γκούντρουν στις Ερωτευμένες γυναίκες του Ντ.Χ. Λόρενς ή ακόμη και την Τες στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα του Τόμας Χάρντι. Κι αν η ίδια υποβαθμίζει την προσωπικότητά της, το κάνει συνειδητά, αφενός για λόγους κοινωνικής προστασίας και αφετέρου για να αποκτήσει την αναγκαία ψυχική ηρεμία προκειμένου να ξεπεράσει το βάρος της μοναξιάς και της ορφάνιας. Ο Ντίκενς, έτσι, μας λέει πως η αξία δεν βρίσκεται απαραιτήτως μέσα στην εξέγερση - αλλά η γνώση και το αίσθημα αυτοπροστασίας δημιουργούν εκείνο το πρότυπο ηθικής που είναι αναγκαίο ώστε να προκύψουν αργότερα τα πλάσματα τα οποία θα σταθούν ευθέως απέναντι στην κοινωνία και θα συγκρουστούν μαζί της.

Ούτε έναν ούτε δύο αλλά δεκαοχτώ κεντρικούς χαρακτήρες συναντούμε στον Ζοφερό Οίκο και αναρίθμητα άλλα δευτερεύοντα πρόσωπα. Και κανέναν από αυτούς ο Ντίκενς δεν ξεχνά παρασυρμένος από την πλοκή για να τον επαναφέρει όταν τον ξαναθυμάται. Ολοι τους εμφανίζονται και αποχωρούν την κατάλληλη στιγμή ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη της αφήγησης και όταν επανεμφανίζονται είναι σαν να μην έχουν αποχωρήσει ποτέ από τη σκηνή, σαν να είναι παρόντες εν τη απουσία τους.

*Ντίκενς και Κάφκα*
Μέσα από το κεντρικό θέμα του μυθιστορήματος που βασίζεται σε πραγματικά περιστατικά (μια μακρόχρονη δικαστική διαμάχη) ξεδιπλώνεται η βικτωριανή εποχή σε όλες τις πτυχές της και περιγράφεται η πινακοθήκη μιας κοινωνίας που βουλιάζει μέσα στη στατικότητα και στην υποκρισία, στην αδικία, στον φθόνο, στη διπροσωπία, στις συμβάσεις και στα ταξικά στερεότυπα. Ο Ντίκενς ωστόσο, όπως όλοι οι δημοφιλείς συγγραφείς, αγαπά τους ήρωές του ακόμη και στις χειρότερες στιγμές τους. Ετσι από το ανθρωπολογικό περιεχόμενο του έργου του αναβλύζει το αίσθημα της συμπόνιας, μια έντονη συγκίνηση που κανέναν δεν αφήνει αδιάφορο. Και αυτό γίνεται ακόμη πιο έντονο μέσα στο κλίμα της υποδικίας στο οποίο ζουν οι πρωταγωνιστές του και κατ΄ επέκταση ολόκληρη η κοινωνία. Γι΄ αυτό ίσως και ο Χάρολντ Μπλουμ, γράφοντας για τον Ζοφερό Οίκο, προβαίνει σε μια τολμηρή σύγκρισή του με τη Δίκη και τον Πύργο του Κάφκα. Το ερώτημα και στην περίπτωση του Ντίκενς και σε εκείνη του Κάφκα παραμένει το ίδιο: Σε τίνος τα χέρια πέφτει ο νόμος; Αν βέβαια για τον Ντίκενς του 19ου αιώνα, εποχής κατά την οποίαν οι άνθρωποι πίστευαν στην επιστήμη και στην πρόοδο, συνιστούσε πεποίθηση το ότι ο δικαστικός λαβύρινθος όπως ακριβώς δημιουργήθηκε έτσι μπορεί και να καταστραφεί, στον Κάφκα ο λαβύρινθος αυτός υπερβαίνει την ανθρώπινη συνθήκη και δημιουργεί έναν σχεδόν μεταφυσικό τρόμο.

Θαυμαστός είναι ακόμη ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ο Ντίκενς εμβολιάζει τις περιγραφές και τις αναλύσεις του της κοινωνικής πραγματικότητας με στοιχεία του ρομάντζου όπως τα συναντούμε σε παλαιότερα έργα, τον Τομ Τζόουνς του Φίλντινγκ λ.χ., απογειώνοντας την αφήγηση και χρωματίζοντας την ατμόσφαιρα με μια αίσθηση μυστηρίου, έξαρσης, χαράς, λύπης και ειρωνείας. Ολα τούτα μεταφέρονται από τους ήρωες του συγγραφέα στους αναγνώστες του με τον ανεπαίσθητο τρόπο που μόνο η μεγάλη τέχνη τον κατέχει. Αλλά κατά την προσφιλή του μέθοδο ο Ντίκενς δεν περιορίζεται σε μια υπόθεση ή μια ιστορία, αυτή της Εσθερ που ζει το δράμα της ορφάνιας, δράμα οικουμενικό, αντλημένο ωστόσο μέσα από τα προσωπικά της βιώματα. Η Εσθερ είναι θύμα της πατριαρχικής κοινωνίας της εποχής, κι έτσι στην αφήγησή της υποτιμά συνεχώς τον εαυτό της, με έναν τρόπο όμως τόσο ευφυή που αναρωτιέσαι έπειτα από ένα σημείο αν η υποτίμηση αυτή δεν είναι τελικά παρά μια ειρωνική αποστροφή προς την κοινωνία στην οποία είναι αναγκασμένη να ζήσει. Μέσα στην ιστορία της όμως εγκιβωτίζονται τουλάχιστον δέκα ακόμη ιστορίες. Και όλες μαζί ισχυροποιούν τη δική της.

*Μια κοινωνία σε υποδικία*
Η ειρωνεία αποτελεί βασικό γνώρισμα της τέχνης του Ντίκενς σε όλα τα μεγάλα έργα του. Δεν μπορούσε να λείπει και από τον Ζοφερό Οίκο. Το μυθιστόρημα είναι η πληρέστερη αποτύπωση των κοινωνικών ηθών και της παρακμής της βικτωριανής Αγγλίας. Ο συγγραφέας επέλεξε ως στόχο του το αρχαϊκό για την εποχή δικαστικό σύστημα και μέσα από την αδυσώπητη κριτική εναντίον του απογυμνώνει τις προκαταλήψεις, τη σεμνοτυφία, τα στερεότυπα και την ηθική και πνευματική καθυστέρηση μιας εποχής κατά την οποίαν η Βρετανία ήταν μεν αυτοκρατορία αλλά στο εσωτερικό της παρέμενε μια βαθύτατα συντηρητική και κατασταλτική κοινωνία που ο πουριτανισμός της στηριζόταν σε μιαν ατελείωτη σειρά από κοινωνικά στερεότυπα. Μια κοινωνία επιπλέον κομμένη στα δύο, με την αριστοκρατία μακριά από τον λαό και τον λαό χωρίς πυξίδα.

Κι εδώ, όπως και στα υπόλοιπα έργα του, ο έντονος λαϊκός χαρακτήρας είναι εμφανής. Κανείς άγγλος συγγραφέας προ ή μετά δεν περιέγραψε το βρετανικό προλεταριάτο όπως ο Ντίκενς, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως τον άφησε αδιάφορο η μεσαία τάξη και η αριστοκρατία. Ο διχασμός και η πνευματική καθυστέρηση μιας κοινωνίας αποτυπώνονται πρωτίστως στο δικαστικό της σύστημα. Οταν οι δικαστικές υποθέσεις τραβούν σε απαράδεκτο μάκρος αποδεικνύεται ότι η κοινωνία νοσεί και η καθυστερημένη απόδοση δικαιοσύνης είναι η μεγαλύτερη αδικία που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς, αφού κρατά κατά κάποιον τρόπο όλη την κοινωνία σε διαρκή υποδικία. Δεν είναι ίσως τυχαίο που πολλοί υποστηρίζουν ότι εξαιτίας αυτού του βιβλίου βελτιώθηκε το νομικό σύστημα της Αγγλίας το 1970, χρονιά του θανάτου του συγγραφέα.

Ο Ζοφερός Οίκος μεταφέρθηκε για πρώτη φορά στον κινηματογράφο το 1920. Το ΒΒC τον μετέφερε τρεις φορές στην τηλεόραση, την πρώτη το 1959, τη δεύτερη το 1985 και την τελευταία πριν από τρία χρόνια, μια εξαίρετη παραγωγή σε 15 επεισόδια με πρωταγωνιστές ανάμεσα σε άλλους την Τζίλιαν Αντερσον, τον Τσαρλς Ντανς και την Αννα Μάξγουελ Μάρτιν.

*Η ελληνική έκδοση του Ζοφερού Οίκου είναι εξαιρετικά προσεγμένη. Και αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στη μεταφράστρια Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ που μετέγραψε το αριστούργημα του Ντίκενς σε θαυμάσια ελληνικά. *​

*Σχετική σελίδα στον ιστότοπο του εκδότη:*
http://www.dardanosnet.gr/book_details.php?id=1620


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Από την Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία:

Καταγγελία με σασπένς
Του ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΣΙΑΦΚΟΥ

Ηταν μια εποχή που ο κόσμος, τουλάχιστον όσοι είχαν μπορέσει να πάνε σχολείο, διάβαζε. Τότε, τον προπερασμένο αιώνα, τα βιβλία μπορούσαν να δημοσιευτούν και σε συνέχειες, γιατί όντας πολυσέλιδα, κατά μία έννοια αντικαθιστούσαν τις σημερινές τηλεοπτικές σειρές.

*Οπως ας πούμε ο «Ζοφερός οίκος» του Καρόλου Ντίκενς (1812 - 1870) που για πρώτη φορά εκδίδεται στην Ελλάδα, ένας ποταμός 330.000 λέξεων, μεταφραστικός άθλος τής Κλαίρης Παπαμιχαήλ για τις εκδόσεις «Gutenberg».*

Ηταν το ένατο βιβλίο του Ντίκενς και δημοσιεύτηκε σε 20 μηνιαίες συνέχειες, από τον Μάρτιο του 1852 ώς τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1853, θεωρείται δε από τα καλύτερα και πιο ολοκληρωμένα του μυθιστορήματα, με πλήθος ηρώων, από όλες τις τότε κοινωνικές τάξεις. Οσοι έχουν σκύψει πάνω στα βιβλία του συγγραφέα ή απλώς έχουν δει την κινηματογραφική μεταφορά του «Ολιβερ Τουίστ», έστω αν έχουν διαβάσει το «Πνεύμα των Χριστουγέννων», θ' ανακαλύψουν κάποιους απ' αυτούς τους ήρωες στον «Οίκο», επί της ουσίας βιβλίο καταγγελίας, που σχολιάζει την τότε βικτοριανή κοινωνία, σατιρίζει άγρια το δικαστικό σύστημα όπως επίσης και την τάξη των (χαραμοφάηδων) ευγενών.

Και είναι (όντως) παράλληλα, όπως σημειώνει η μεταφράστριά του στην εισαγωγή της, «ρομάντζο, μελόδραμα και μία από τις πρώτες αστυνομικές ιστορίες στην αγγλική λογοτεχνία».

Πρωταγωνιστής επί της ουσίας του έργου είναι το δικαστήριο του Τσάνσερι, που ιδρύθηκε επί βασιλείας του Ριχάρδου του Β', ενώ όταν ο Ντίκενς έγραφε τον «Οίκο» είχε γίνει συνώνυμο της ανικανότητας και της κωλυσιεργίας.

Οι υποθέσεις οι οποίες εκδικάζονταν εκεί αφορούσαν διαθήκες και καταπιστεύματα, πλην όμως οι αποφάσεις δεν έβγαιναν με βάση το γραπτό, αλλά με το άγραφο δίκαιο, που διαμορφωνόταν από δικαστικά προηγούμενα, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι παρωχημένες. Και όσο δεν υπήρχε τελική απόφαση για τα αμφισβητούμενα περιουσιακά στοιχεία, οι πιθανοί δικαιούχοι δεν είχαν πρόσβαση σ' αυτά, γιατί τα δικαστικά έξοδα ήταν τα πρώτα που έπρεπε να καλυφθούν από τα διαθέσιμα κεφάλαια.

Ο Λόρδος Καγκελάριος αποφάσιζε χωρίς ενόρκους, αλλά έκρινε την κάθε υπόθεση βασισμένος αποκλειστικά σε γραπτά στοιχεία που παρουσίαζαν οι δικηγόροι. Οι αντίδικοι επιτρεπόταν να παρίστανται στο δικαστήριο, αυτό όμως δεν τους «αναγνώριζε». Επρεπε να εκθέσουν την υπόθεσή τους μέσω νομικού συμβούλου, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του ανέθετε σε δικηγόρο να τους εκπροσωπήσει. Κι αυτές οι υποθέσεις διαρκούσαν χρόνια ολόκληρα, όπως περιγράφει ο Ντίκενς, με συχνά δραματικές επιπτώσεις για τους αντιδίκους.

Οι σκληροί του χαρακτηρισμοί για τις χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες στο Τσάνσερι εξέφραζαν τη γενικευμένη δυσαρέσκεια με το όλο σύστημα και πιστεύεται ότι βοήθησαν ώστε να τεθούν οι βάσεις για την αναμόρφωσή του στη δεκαετία του 1870.

*Χιούμορ και τρυφερότητα*

Η επίθεση του Ντίκενς κατά του δικαστικού συστήματος της χώρας του βασίζεται εν μέρει στις δικές του εμπειρίες ως δημοσιογράφου στο ίδιο αυτό δικαστήριο. Θέματα του βιβλίου είναι ακόμα η κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη, η άστοχη φιλανθρωπία και η κακοποίηση των παιδιών. Τίθενται όμως και τα προβλήματα των εργαζόμενων μητέρων ή των οικονομικά εξαρτημένων γονέων, η απογοήτευση, η κατάθλιψη, η απόγνωση.

Ο «Ζοφερός Οίκος» καθρεφτίζει πιστά την κοινωνική πραγματικότητα της εποχής του, που δεν έχει υποχρεωτικά αλλάξει έκτοτε, ασχέτως αν τα σημερινά «έξυπνα» κράτη μοιάζουν να λαμβάνουν ιδιαίτερα υπόψη τους τον πολίτη.

Παράλληλα υπάρχει χιούμορ, τρυφερότητα και σασπένς, αφού ο συγγραφέας κρύβει καλά τα χαρτιά του, μέχρις ότου μέσω του ντετέκτιβ του να δικαιώσει την κεντρική του ηρωίδα.

Ο επιθεωρητής Μπάκετ είναι όντως ένας από τους πρώτους ντετέκτιβ που παρουσιάζονται στην αγγλική λογοτεχνία. Πρότυπο του συγγραφέα υπήρξε ο πραγματικός ντετέκτιβ Τσαρλς Φ. Φιλντς, μέλος της νεοσυσταθείσας τότε Σκότλαντ Γιαρντ. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι πιο σημαντικές φιγούρες του βιβλίου βασίζονται σε πρόσωπα της εποχής, ένας ακόμα λόγος για τον οποίο προκάλεσε το ενδιαφέρον του κοινού.

Από ιστορική άποψη ο «Ζοφερός Οίκος» συμπίπτει με τη μεταρρύθμιση του αγγλικού ποινικού κώδικα, την παρακμή της αριστοκρατικής τάξης και την άνοδο της σύγχρονης αστυνομικής δύναμης στην Αγγλία, η οποία σηματοδοτεί την πιο συντηρητική περίοδο της ανόδου της μεσαίας τάξης και των ελεγχόμενων κοινωνικών μεταρρυθμίσεων - την «εποχή του κεφαλαίου». Κατά την Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ, «πρόκειται για τη μετάβαση της κοινωνικής δύναμης από την άκαρδη και άδικη αριστοκρατική κοινωνία, με τα προνόμια και τη μυστικοπάθειά της, σε έναν πιο δημοκρατικό κόσμο που (ευαγγελίζεται ότι) κυβερνάται από δικαιοφροσύνη και αίσθηση του καθήκοντος».​


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Από την ειδική έκδοση *βιβλίο* της Καθημερινής (14/12/2008), σε σκανάρισμα. Παρουσίαση του _Ζοφερού οίκου_ και του _Μυστήριου του Έντουιν Ντρουντ_, από την Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια.


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο Ζοφερός Οίκος (...) Το ΒΒC τον μετέφερε τρεις φορές στην τηλεόραση, (...) την τελευταία πριν από τρία χρόνια, μια εξαίρετη παραγωγή σε 15 επεισόδια με πρωταγωνιστές ανάμεσα σε άλλους την Τζίλιαν Αντερσον, τον Τσαρλς Ντανς και την Αννα Μάξγουελ Μάρτιν.



Για όσους τυχόν δεν το ξέρουν, η σειρά αυτή παίζεται εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες στην ΕΤ-1, κάθε Παρασκευή στις 21.00. Έχουν παιχτεί 3-4 επεισόδια. Επόμενο επεισόδιο στις 9/1. Προλαβαίνετε ακόμα την Gillian Anderson (τη "Skully" των X-files) ως λαίδη Dedlock!


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Να μεταφέρουμε και τις καλές κουβέντες που λέγονται για μεταφραστές, ιδίως όταν λέγονται για φίλους:

Ευτυχώς που το αριστούργημα του Ντίκενς έπεσε σε καλά μεταφραστικά χέρια. Η ρητορική του, η θεατρικότητα των συγκρούσεων, το χιούμορ, η λαϊκή αργκό, η αριστοκρατική επιτήδευση, ο λαβυρινθώδης δικαστικός λόγος, ο αστυνομικός ορθολογισμός και η ευφορία της περιγραφής του φυσικού κάλλους χρειάζονται τον ενθουσιασμό που αποπνέει η μετάφραση της Κλαίρης Παπαμιχαήλ, που κατόρθωσε ο μόχθος της να μη φαίνεται, αφού το κείμενό της διαβάζεται απνευστί.​
Έτσι κλείνει η παρουσίαση τού _Ζοφερού οίκου_ από τον Κ. Γεωργουσόπουλο στα Νέα του περασμένου Σαββάτου.

Μέρος 1ο
Μέρος 2ο


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2009)

Εύγε στην Κλαίρη! Είμαι πολύ περήφανη που τη γνώρισα κι από κοντά το Μεγάλο Σάββατο :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2009)

Κλαπ κλαπ. Αλλά δεν μπορώ... :)



> Ακόμη και σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του έργου του Ντίκενς είναι αμετάφραστο στη χώρα μας.


(Κ. Γεωργουσόπουλος)

Από την εργογραφία του Ντίκενς. βλέπω πρόχειρα από το Διαδίκτυο ότι έχουν μεταφρασθει: 

*Μυθιστορήματα*

The Pickwick Papers (Monthly serial, April 1836 to November 1837)
?
The Adventures of Oliver Twist (Monthly serial in Bentley's Miscellany, February 1837 to April 1839) 
Όλιβερ Τουίστ
The Life and Adventures of Nicholas Nickleby (Monthly serial, April 1838 to October 1839) 
Νίκολας Νίκλεμπυ
The Old Curiosity Shop (Weekly serial in Master Humphrey's Clock, 25 April 1840, to 6 February 1841)
Το παλαιοπωλείο 
Barnaby Rudge: A Tale of the Riots of 'Eighty (Weekly serial in Master Humphrey's Clock, 13 February 1841, to 27 November 1841) 
?

* _Χριστουγεννιάτικα βιβλία_
A Christmas Carol (1843) 
Χριστουγεννιάτικη ιστορία / Το παραμύθι των Χ”γέννων / Χ”γεννιάτικα κάλαντα κλπ.
The Chimes (1844) 
Οι καμπάνες / Οι καμπάνες των Χριστουγέννων
The Cricket on the Hearth (1845) 
Ο γρύλλος (ή) το τριζόνι στο τζάκι
The Battle of Life (1846) 
Η μάχη της ζωής
The Haunted Man and the Ghost's Bargain (1848) 
Ο στοιχειωμένος άνθρωπος και ένα παζάρι με το φάντασμα


The Life and Adventures of Martin Chuzzlewit (Monthly serial, January 1843 to July 1844) 
?
Dombey and Son (Monthly serial, October 1846 to April 1848)
?
David Copperfield (Monthly serial, May 1849 to November 1850) 
Ντέιβιντ Κόπερφιλντ/Ντέηβιντ Κόπερφιλδ/Δαυΐδ Κόππερφηλδ/Δαβίδ Κόπερφιλδ... (Τα παιδικά χρόνια του... Οι περιπέτειες του...)
Bleak House (Monthly serial, March 1852 to September 1853) 
Ζοφερός οίκος
Hard Times: For These Times (Weekly serial in Household Words, 1 April 1854, to 12 August 1854)
Δύσκολα χρόνια 
Little Dorrit (Monthly serial, December 1855 to June 1857) 
Η μικρή Ντό(ρ)ριτ
A Tale of Two Cities (Weekly serial in All the Year Round, 30 April 1859, to 26 November 1859) 
Η ιστορία δὐο πόλεων
Great Expectations (Weekly serial in All the Year Round, 1 December 1860 to 3 August 1861) 
Μεγάλες προσδοκίες
Our Mutual Friend (Monthly serial, May 1864 to November 1865) 
?
The Mystery of Edwin Drood (Monthly serial, April 1870 to September 1870.) 
Το μυστήριο του Έντουιν Ντρουντ

...πολλά απ’ αυτά σε απανωτές και διαφορετικές εκδόσεις μέχρι σήμερα.

Και πλήθος *διηγημάτων* του ως βιβλία-συλλογές ή δημοσιευμένα σε περιοδικά

Τέλος, βλέπω, έχουν μεταφρασθεί κείμενα ακόμη και απ’ αυτήν την (τελευταία) κατηγορία:

*Selected non-fiction, poetry, and plays *
The Life of Our Lord: As written for his children (1849) 
Η ζωή του Κυρίου μας


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2009)

Και το Δόμβεϋ και υιός έχει μεταφραστεί,αλλιώς πώς θυμάμαι τον τίτλο;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 14, 2009)

Οπότε αναζητούμε τον _Κοινό μας φίλο _:)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση, που μου την ενισχύει το biblionet, ότι Νίκλεμπι και Ντόριτ έχουν μεταφραστεί μόνο σε παιδικές / εφηβικές εκδοχές τους.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2009)

Εδώ βλέπω Μικρή Ντόριτ εκδόσεις Μίνωας, είναι παιδικά αυτά; Υποθέτω ναι. 
Βλέπω κι ένα- δύο που δεν μου θυμίζουν τίποτα, αλλά από τα μυθιστορήματα θα έλεγα ότι έχει μεταφραστεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος. Βεβαίως ο Ντίκενς έχει γράψει και πάρα πολλά διηγήματα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουν ενδιαφέρον όλα για το ελληνικό κοινό του 21ου αιώνα.


----------



## claire (Jun 4, 2009)

νίκε, ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη!
αλεξάνδρα μου, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
τσιουτσίου, τώρα τον ξεκίνησα τον _Κοινό μας Φίλο_, θα τον έχετε το 2012, για τα 200 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Ντίκενς...!


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Καλή δύναμη! Και να περνάς, να μας τυραννάς πότε πότε, να νιώθουμε κι εμείς ότι βοηθάμε. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 5, 2009)

claire said:


> τώρα τον ξεκίνησα τον _Κοινό μας Φίλο_, θα τον έχετε το 2012, για τα 200 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Ντίκενς...!


:)
Μιλάμε για εργο-love-ία. Με το καλό!


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 12, 2016)

sarant said:


> Και το Δόμβεϋ και υιός έχει μεταφραστεί,αλλιώς πώς θυμάμαι τον τίτλο;



ΔΟΜΒΕΥ ΚΑΙ ΥΙΟΣ
υπό _Dickens, Charles, 1812-1870__, Δαραλέξης, Χρήστος Θ 1870-1951_
ΕΝ ΑΘΗΝΑΙΣ : ΑΓΚΥΡΑ


----------



## wanderer (Aug 28, 2018)

Η κ. Παπαμιχαήλ είχε πει πως το 2012 θα ήταν έτοιμος ο "κοινός μας φίλος". Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί καθυστέρησε η κυκλοφορία του έργου;




tsioutsiou said:


> Από την εργογραφία του Ντίκενς..



Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον για αυτούς που τους αρέσει ο Ντίκενς, να παρουσιάζαμε ένα κατάλογο με τα μεταφρασμένα μεν αλλά *πλήρη* κείμενα διότι οι διασκευές είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολλές. 


Ο Ντίκενς είναι απο τους αγαπημένους μου συγγραφείς και προσπαθώ να βρίσκω τα έργα του σε πλήρη μορφή. Συγκεκριμένα έχω στην κατοχή μου τις εξής πλήρεις μεταφράσεις:

Ζοφερός Οίκος (εκδόσεις: *Gutenberg*, μετάφραση: *Κλαίρη Παπαμιχαήλ*)

Ο ύμνος των Χριστουγέννων (εκδόσεις: *Γράμματα*, μετάφραση: *Μάρθα Αβενήρ*)

Μεγάλες Προσδοκίες (εκδόσεις: *Πόλις*, μετάφραση: *Άρτεμις Σταμπουλοπούλου*)

Όλιβερ Τουΐστ. Το έργο είναι δίτομο απο την "*Εστία*" και είναι αρκετά παλιό. Η μετάφραση πάντως του Κ. Κυριαζή μου είχε φανεί αρκετά καλή. Μακάρι η Εστία να προβεί σε επανέκδοση. Απ όσο γνωρίζω μόνο απο τις εκδόσεις Εστία και *Γκοβόστη* κυκλοφόρησε το πλήρες κείμενο του Όλιβερ Τουϊστ. Οι διασκευές φυσικά αμέτρητες.

Ιστορία δύο πόλεων (εκδόσεις: *Εξάντας*, μετάφραση: *Αναστασία Αγαπητού*,* Βικτώρια Τράπαλη*)

Τα δύσκολα χρόνια (εκδόσεις: *Ζαχαρόπουλος*, μετάφραση: *Γεωργία Αλεξίου*)

Το μυστήριο του Έντουιν Ντρουντ (εκδόσεις: *Εστία*, μετάφραση: *Αθηνά Κακούρη*.Το μυθιστόρημα αυτό είναι ημιτελές απο "τη φύση του" αφού ο Ντίκενς πέθανε πριν το τελειώσει.

Νυχτερινοί περίπατοι (εκδόσεις: *Παπαδόπουλος*, μετάφραση: *Ιάχων Καραχάλιος*)


Επίσης πλήρη κείμενα έχουν κυκλοφορήσει και απο τις εκδόσεις *4π* και *Καστανιώτη*. 

Το έργο Το παλαιοπωλείο αν δεν απατώμαι κυκλοφόρησε μόνο μια φορά απο τις εκδόσεις *Ωκεανίδα* σε μετάφραση *Έφης Καλλιφατίδη* (και αυτό μόνο σε πλήρη μορφή). Προσωπικά έχω ψάξει παντού αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω. Είναι μάλλον αρκετά σπάνιο.

Δεν ανέφερα φυσικά το πασίγνωστο έργο "*Δαυίδ Κόπερφιλντ*" το οποίο ενώ έχει κυκλοφορήσει σε πάρα πολλές διασκευές, δεν νομίζω ότι θα το βρει κάποιος στην πλήρη μορφή του. Η μοναδική -νομίζω- πλήρης μετάφραση είναι μια έκδοση του 1956
των εκδόσεων *Γεμεντζόπουλος* σε μετάφραση *Πρωτόπαπα*.

Αν ξέρετε κάποιο επιπλέον μεταφρασμένο έργο του Ντίκενς που περιλαμβάνει το πλήρες κείμενο, μπορείτε να το προσθέσετε. Επίσης αν εγώ έκανα κάποιο λάθος (δηλαδή ανέφερα διασκευασμένη έκδοση) παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2018)

Ωραίος κατάλογος. Σύμφωνα με τη Βιβλιονέτ, το Παλαιοπωλείο κυκλοφορεί.

Εδώ στη βιβλιοθήκη του παππού μου βρίσκω και το Δόμβεϋ και υιός, σε προπολεμική έκδοση :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2018)

sarant said:


> Εδώ στη βιβλιοθήκη του παππού μου βρίσκω και το Δόμβεϋ και υιός, σε προπολεμική έκδοση :)



Υπό Καρόλου Δίκενς, υποθέτω.


----------



## wanderer (Aug 29, 2018)

sarant said:


> Σύμφωνα με τη Βιβλιονέτ, το Παλαιοπωλείο κυκλοφορεί.


 Νομίζω η βιβλιονέτ σε αρκετά βιβλία δεν είναι ενημερωμένη. 
Τηλεφωνόντας στον εκδοτικό οίκο, μου είπαν ότι το βιβλίο είναι εξαντλημένο. Στα "μεγάλα" βιβλιοπωλεία δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Επίσης έχω πάρει πολλά τηλέφωνα σε διάφορα βιβλιοπωλεία καθώς και έχω γυρίσει πολλά παλαιοβιβλιοπωλεία στο μοναστηράκι. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να το βρω.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2018)

nickel said:


> Υπό Καρόλου Δίκενς, υποθέτω.



Ναι. Για την ακρίβεια Κ. Δίκενς, Νεανική βιβλιοθήκη Αγκύρας, χωρίς όνομα μεταφραστή και άλλες τέτοιες πολυτέλειες. Μάλλον διασκευή. Σελίδες 298.


----------



## wanderer (Aug 29, 2018)

Σίγουρα είναι διασκευή. Το amazon έχει την unabridged version του Dombey and Son η οποία έχει 848 σελίδες.

Ας ελπίσουμε να δούμε κάποτε απο κάποιον καλό εκδότη πλήρως μεταφρασμένα τα:

-*David Copperfield*

-*Little Dorrit*

-*Nicholas Nickleby*

-*Dombey and Son*


Aς ελπίσουμε επίσης ότι _ο κοινός μας φίλος_ δεν θα αργήσει να εκδοθεί.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 17, 2018)

sarant said:


> Ωραίος κατάλογος. Σύμφωνα με τη Βιβλιονέτ, το Παλαιοπωλείο κυκλοφορεί.
> 
> Εδώ στη βιβλιοθήκη του παππού μου βρίσκω και το Δόμβεϋ και υιός, σε προπολεμική έκδοση :)





nickel said:


> Υπό Καρόλου Δίκενς, υποθέτω.





sarant said:


> Ναι. Για την ακρίβεια Κ. Δίκενς, Νεανική βιβλιοθήκη Αγκύρας, χωρίς όνομα μεταφραστή και άλλες τέτοιες πολυτέλειες. Μάλλον διασκευή. Σελίδες 298.




Εντωμεταξύ, ελάχιστα σχόλια πιο πάνω (#15 - από 12/01/2016 ;)): 



dominotheory said:


> ΔΟΜΒΕΥ ΚΑΙ ΥΙΟΣ
> υπό _Dickens, Charles, 1812-1870__, Δαραλέξης, Χρήστος Θ 1870-1951_
> ΕΝ ΑΘΗΝΑΙΣ : ΑΓΚΥΡΑ


----------



## sarant (Sep 17, 2018)

Ωχ ναι!


----------

